# Help with Teddy's AKC name



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope it's okay to post this here...

My family and I have been trying to think of a good AKC name for Teddy, but we're completely drawing a blank. His name has to start with Dichi.

Here is Teddy...










Dam: Kattwalk Dichi It's Only Money "Moulah"
Sire: Dichi Go Unchallenged "Victor"

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you want his call name in his registered name in anyway? Do you have an idea of a direction you are hoping to go? Information about how/why you chose his call name would be helpful as well.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dichi's Can't Bear To Be Without U "Teddy"
Dichi's Stuffed With Love "Teddy"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dichi To the Victor Go the Spoils 

Kind of a play on Money and Victor


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Winner !!!





cubbysan said:


> Dichi's Can't Bear To Be Without U "Teddy"
> Dichi's Stuffed With Love "Teddy"


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Dichi's Can't Bear To Be Without U "Teddy"
> Dichi's Stuffed With Love "Teddy"


I love these!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You could tie it in to Teddy Roosevelt who has some amazing quotes that still stand the test of time almost a century later. You can find many of his more famous quotes here.
http://www.theodoreroosevelt.org/life/quotes.htm

Of course there is always this play on words

Dichi's Bark Softly And Carry A Big Stick


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> You could tie it in to Teddy Roosevelt who has some amazing qoutes that still stand the test of time almost a century later. You can find many of his more famous quotes here.
> http://www.theodoreroosevelt.org/life/quotes.htm
> 
> Of course there is always this play on words
> ...


that is exactly why we named him Teddy! After the quote and Theodore Roosevelt...

"Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far"

We were having a lot of trouble making it fit and turns out Teddy is not really one for "speaking softly." LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well you can always really twist it even more

Dichi's Bark Loudly and Carry A Big Stick.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just a play on what was already suggested - 

Dichi's Bark Loudly and Carry a Big Stick

ha - we posted at the same time 


i just thought of something in a different direction - Ted Williams

Dichi's Hall of Famer

Dichi's Teddy Baseball

Dichi's The Splendid Splinter


----------



## k9love (Sep 12, 2009)

My Goldie is called Ted, he got his pet name from his UK KC name which is Beauryhs Superted.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, you got a Victor puppy! He was a BEAUTIFUL dog. I wanted to smack Dick when he badmouthed Victor because of his dark coat. IMO he was the most striking dog there.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh, you got a Victor puppy! He was a BEAUTIFUL dog. I wanted to smack Dick when he badmouthed Victor because of his dark coat. IMO he was the most striking dog there.


Yup, I agree! When we found out we were getting a Victor puppy we were thrilled!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Dichi's Can't Bear To Be Without U "Teddy"
> Dichi's Stuffed With Love "Teddy"


Awww those are so cute! I especially love the first one!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> just a play on what was already suggested -
> 
> Dichi's Bark Loudly and Carry a Big Stick
> 
> ...



I really like Dichi's Hall of Famer! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy Teddy. He is adorable!! My pups are both Dichi dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> You could tie it in to Teddy Roosevelt who has some amazing quotes that still stand the test of time almost a century later. You can find many of his more famous quotes here.
> http://www.theodoreroosevelt.org/life/quotes.htm
> 
> k


Teddy R
Dichi's To Whom Much Is Given
Dichi's Much Is Expected

Dichi's Paddington Bear


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Dichi's Bark Softly And Carry A Big Stick


That is EXACTLY what I came here to write. I love this, Hank! That gets my vote 100 times.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Teddy R
> Dichi's To Whom Much Is Given
> Dichi's Much Is Expected


Okay, Jill. This makes me want to get TWO puppies and name them Teddy and Rosie! That is a great name idea.


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Dichi's Can't Bear To Be Without U "Teddy"
> Dichi's Stuffed With Love "Teddy"


Wow you are good! I'm going to use you guys when I need naming help! 
Christina
www.heritagegoldens.com


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well you can always really twist it even more
> 
> Dichi's Bark Loudly and Carry A Big Stick.


haha that's great!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I may be a little late in the game, and I love the names mentioned before, but as I am a huge Elvis fan, how about

Dichi's I just wanna be your teddy bear


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I was thinking...

Dichi's All In
Dichi's I'm All In
Dichi's Goin' All In
Dichi's Teddy's All In


A play on "It's only money" and "Go Unchallenged"


----------

